# 501                                                      (Closing for Now) Turnips at 501 for rest of the day! (5 TBT 1 time Entry Fee)



## Anj2k6

Got this as my afternoon price so it'll be like this all day!!!  
You can make multiple trips~ The 5 TBT is a one time- payment for code access.
Sorry to charge for the code, but I'm trying to save for a cataloging island trip  
I will be mostly AFK at work so I will likely not talk in game


----------



## HermitBear

Hi, can I come pls?


----------



## Anj2k6

HermitBear said:


> Hi, can I come pls?


Yup yup! You've been allowed :3


----------



## Moonfish

Can I come? I’ll send the payment!


----------



## HermitBear

Thank you again! 10/10


----------



## Anj2k6

Moonfish said:


> Can I come? I’ll send the payment!


Yep! Allowed :3


----------



## islandprincess

Can I come? I will send the payment now if that’s okay.


----------



## sorachu

Can I come? c:


----------



## Anj2k6

islandprincess said:


> Can I come? I will send the payment now if that’s okay.





sorachu said:


> Can I come? c:


Yes to both! It's a liiiittle busy right now so keep that in mind :3

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2021

Sorry for the trouble guys. Trusted one non-tbt user with the code and they made it sour for everyone. :/ Making a new code and will resume hosting in like a half hour


----------



## Cenith

Hi there! I'd love to come but I'm kinda new to all this and not entirely sure how to send you TBT or what that means 
pls help... Is that something I have to send here or in game?


----------



## Anj2k6

Cenith said:


> Hi there! I'd love to come but I'm kinda new to all this and not entirely sure how to send you TBT or what that means
> pls help... Is that something I have to send here or in game?


It's the forum currency! You click on my profile and select bells. It'll ask you to donate and that's where you can send bells to a user  Right now I'm temp closed and taking  a break.


----------



## Cenith

Anj2k6 said:


> It's the forum currency! You click on my profile and select bells. It'll ask you to donate and that's where you can send bells to a user  Right now I'm temp closed and taking  a break.


 Gotcha! Thanks 
Yeah I saw that someone soured it for everyone else, sorry to hear that D:
I'll check back in a bit and send you some bells when it's open again!


----------



## Anj2k6

Cenith said:


> Gotcha! Thanks
> Yeah I saw that someone soured it for everyone else, sorry to hear that D:
> I'll check back in a bit and send you some bells when it's open again!


I'm back!  just send payment and I'll give the code.


----------



## Cenith

Anj2k6 said:


> I'm back!  just send payment and I'll give the code.


Awesome! Just sent it now


----------



## Ditz

may i come?


----------



## Anj2k6

Ditz said:


> may i come?


Yep yep Will allow once I receive payment :3

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2021



Ditz said:


> may i come?


Hi just wanted to let you know you've been allowed :3


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

i'd love to come please!


----------



## Anj2k6

PrincessWing said:


> i'd love to come please!


Allowed~


----------

